# Corsair Hydro H80 und H100 im Shop gelistet



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair Hydro H80 und H100 im Shop gelistet gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair Hydro H80 und H100 im Shop gelistet


----------



## PEG96 (19. Mai 2011)

2600 Umin WTF?
Das wird doch laut wie sonst was.
Warum nehmen sie nicht gleich einen Papst oder Delta Lüfter.
Für mich ist das völlig unverständlich, warum können die nicht einfach einen 1500 oder 1200umin Lüfter draufpacken, das wäre dann leise.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

Wie viel sind das den ihn Euro?


----------



## Re4dt (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht Täusche ist das Schwedische Krone. 
Das wären umgerechnet 107€ bei der H80.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Mai 2011)

Jungs, da stehen Euro-Summen im Text.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie viel sind das den ihn Euro?


Ich vermute mal ganz stark so viele, wie im Text angeben. Zweiter Absatz, zweiter Satz.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2011)

wie geil, endlich einer mit dualradi, haben sie es dochmal gecheckt, das sie mit single radis niemals so gut fahren können.
trotzdem, oder gerade erst deswegen werd ich meine h70 modden.


----------



## Speedwood (19. Mai 2011)

mhm vlt wird das doch noch eine Alternative für Oc´ler die kein platz haben in ihrem case für eine Große wakü. ich bin gespannt auf die test´s


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. Mai 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> mhm vlt wird das doch noch eine Alternative für Oc´ler die kein platz haben in ihrem case für eine Große wakü. ich bin gespannt auf die test´s


jep..Tests müssen ran..der Dual würde schön in mein 600T passen!


----------



## mars321 (19. Mai 2011)

Dual Radi mit 2 lüftern @ 900 umdrehungen super Silent und gute Kühleistung. Ein test würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## ThePlayer (19. Mai 2011)

Da sollte man sich die Frage stellen, ob sich ein Set was sich gegebenenfalls erweitern lässt mehr Sinn macht.
Bin auf die Preise gespannt, aber halte das H100 für fraglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> mhm vlt wird das doch noch eine Alternative für Oc´ler die kein platz haben in ihrem case für eine Große wakü. ich bin gespannt auf die test´s


 
Wer Platz für nen Dual hat findet in der Regel auch Platz für ne Pumpe.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ganz stark so viele, wie im Text angeben. Zweiter Absatz, zweiter Satz.


 Ohh.  Habe mir den Text nicht durchgelesen.  Sry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Fürs erste reicht bei mir sogar noch der H50, aber die beiden machen auch was her


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Naja 120€ für die H100 ... da bekommt man für 150€ schon eine Kleine WaKü -->https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1030ae8d960468ee8964eb2356362a81


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Naja 120€ für die H100 ... da bekommt man für 150€ schon eine Kleine WaKü -->https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ab2ebec20177db0c6010819bb9590c0f]WaKü[/url]


 

Für Leute die sich an eine richtige WAKÜ nicht rantrauen ist es ok


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich an eine richtige WAKÜ nicht rantrauen ist es ok



Stimmt auch wieder .......


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Wobei der Einbau einer richtigen WAKÜ nicht so schwer ist, meine kommt ja auch bald


----------



## XXTREME (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wobei der Einbau einer richtigen WAKÜ nicht so schwer ist, meine kommt ja auch bald


 

Ich nehme deine H50 .

schliesse mich an, Tests wären sehr schön .


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ich nehme deine H50 .
> 
> schliesse mich an, Tests wären sehr schön .


 
Na soweit ist es jetzt noch nicht, muß ja erst einmal bestellen


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich an eine richtige WAKÜ nicht rantrauen ist es ok


 Was fehlt den Kompaktkühlungen denn, das sie keine "richtigen" WaKüs sind?
Der Umstand, das man diese nicht zusammenbauen muss, degradiert sie noch lange nicht zu einer "falschen" WaKü.
Die Geräte kühlen genauso mit destiliertem Wasser, haben Radiator/Pumpe/Kühler, wie die selbst gebauten auch.
Nur weil sie keinen Ausgleichsbehälter haben, ändert das nichts am Funktionsprinzip einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## butter_milch (19. Mai 2011)

Der H100 wird wohl mein nächster Kühler 

Schon die Single-Radi-Versionen taugen bisweilen etwas mehr als gute LuKüs und ich finde, dass sich Kompaktwasserkühlungen viel schöner in ein System integrieren lassen, da kein dicker Kühlblock mitten auf dem Mainboard hockt. Für mich ist es allein aus optischen Gründen interessant


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

Die H100 sieht interessant aus, wird auch Zeit, dass es andere Größen gibt, wobei 240 oder 280 vermutlich das Limit ist. Außerdem ist der Preis zu hoch. Für 20€ mehr bekommt man eine gute normale Wakü mit 240er und damit mindestens gleicher Leistung.



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Was fehlt den Kompaktkühlungen denn, das sie keine "richtigen" WaKüs sind?


Die Leistung. 



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Die Geräte kühlen genauso mit destiliertem Wasser


...und deutlich mehr Zusätzen.



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> haben Radiator/Pumpe/Kühler


 Betonung liegt auf jeweils 1 und nicht trennbar und damit nur begrenzt frei platzierbar.


----------



## Amigo (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn kein Platz vorhanden ist wären die für mich eine eine Option, aber wenn Platz, dann lieber nen Genesis etc. oder gleich ne Custom-Wakü! 

Versteh immer noch nicht wieso die Teile so beliebt sind...
Die Lüfter sind ab Werk laut wie Sau im oberen Drehzahlbereich, kühlen nicht besser und irgendwann kann man die Teile wegschmeißen wenn man nicht bastelfreudig ist.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Ding mit dem Sockel 2011 Kompatibel ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Mai 2011)

Der H100 ist gut, aber leider viel zu teuer...


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Leistung.
> 
> 
> ...und deutlich mehr Zusätzen.
> ...


 

Tut mir furchtbar leid, aber das sind für mich keine Argumente, den Kompaktkühlungen den Status einer "richtigen" Wasserkühlung abzusprechen.
Die Wasserkühlung definiert sich weder über ihre Leistung, noch nach der Anzahl ihrer Komponenten oder deren trennbarkeit.
Wasserkühlung ist ein Arbeitsprinzip und da gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Kompakten und den selbst gebauten.
Zum Thema Zusätze ein Auszug aus den FAQ von Corsair:


> What’s the liquid inside the H50/H70?                 The liquid inside the H50 and H70 is *distilled water with Propylene Glycol* added to prevent corrosion and organic build-up.


Somit dürfte wohl jeder, der einen UV-Zusatz in seinem Kühlkreislauf hat, mehr Zusätze verwenden als Corsair und hätte nach deiner Definition keine richtige Wasserkühlung.


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

Amigo schrieb:


> Versteh immer noch nicht wieso die Teile so beliebt sind...



Ich schätze mal weil man sagen kann man hat ein Wakü. Manche Leute lesen keine Tests und meinen nur weil Wasser im Spiel ist würde das Ding gleich ihre CPU frieren lassen.  Ist natürlich nicht bei allen so, denn bei einem HTPC ist so eine Kompakt"wasser"kühlung die beste Methode, allgemein wenn man kein Platz hat ist so etwas nur zu empfehlen (hast du ja schon erkannt ). Außerdem sind die verschiedenen Modelle nicht sehr teuer und auf gleicher Höhe wie reine Luftkühler.



			
				Leopardgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir furchtbar leid, aber das sind für mich keine Argumente, den Kompaktkühlungen den Status einer "richtigen" Wasserkühlung abzusprechen.
> Die Wasserkühlung definiert sich weder über ihre Leistung, noch nach der Anzahl ihrer Komponenten oder deren trennbarkeit.
> Wasserkühlung ist ein Arbeitsprinzip und da gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Kompakten und den selbst gebauten.



Das ist aber wiederum nur deine Definition einer Wasserkühlung, warum sollte Uters Definition falsch sein? Ist i.wo aufgeschrieben was eine Wakü ausmacht und wie sie definiert ist? Ich bin noch nicht auf soetwas gestoßen. 
Wasserkühlunge sind in jedem Fall frei und individuell zusammenstellbar und können jeder Zeit erweitert werden, bzw. andere Komponenten in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden. Das soll keine Definition sein, sondern Merkmale die eine Wasserkühlung hat. Deswegen sollten diese Corsair-"Wasserkühlungen" eher als Kompakt"wasserkühlungen" bezeichnet werden. Schließlich ist das eine neue Art der Kühlung, wenn auch das Funktionsweise gleich ist wie bei einer "echten" Wasserkühlung. Aber einige Merkmale fehlen eben imho um soetwas als Wasserkühlung bezeichnen zu können. Im Grunde genommen haben die Hersteller ja nur Komponenten einer Wakü genommen sie teilweise kompakter gemacht und zusammengebaut. Trotzdem ist es schwer zwischen diesen Kühlungen zu unterscheiden, aber zu einer Wakü gehört eben auch eine Einstellung und freude sie zu betreiben und immer wieder zu verbessern oder sie an Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Das ist jedoch nicht bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen der Fall.

Gruß


----------



## ViP94 (19. Mai 2011)

> Dir Corsair H80 und H100 passen auf alle gängigen Sockel.


Ein Link'scher Tippfehler.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

Die Corsair H100 (+Lüfter austauschen) würde schön in mein Deckel vom Corsair 800D passen...
bin auch auf einen Test gespannt ! Denn dann adios H70


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht, bin gespannt drauf was die 100er Version zu leisten vermag 

Nebenbei, ihr habt im Text geschrieben "Die Lüfter sind übrigens 120 Millimeter groß, der Dualradi ist somit ein 240er." - das ist ziemlich irreführend, da 2x 120mm (= ~226 cm^2) Lüfter weder den gleichen Luftdurchsatz noch die gleiche Fläche oder Lautstärke haben wie ein einzelner 240er (= ~452 cm^2). So kann man die nicht vergleichen 

Oder sind bei der H100 etwa 4 120mm Lüfter (2 vorne 2 hinten) am Werk? Dann wäre zumindest die Lüfterfläche die gleiche^^


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Die Corsair H100 (+Lüfter austauschen) würde schön in mein Deckel vom Corsair 800D passen...
> bin auch auf einen Test gespannt ! Denn dann adios H70


 
Oder du verkaufst deine H70 und legst dir eine Wakü zu. Dann kannst du ein 360er Radi oben in dein 800D machen (wie ich auch), ist nichtmal viel teurer .


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

@ _chris_

Das Problem ist ich kenne mich mit einer richtigen WaKü überhaupt nicht aus. Dafür ist meine Hardware dann doch zu teuer, falls ich was falsch installiere...
Und meine jetzige H70 kühlt einen 980X @ 4 Ghz sehr gut. Die H100 ist hoffentlich besser als die H70 und dann bin ich zufrieden ^^
Aber eine WaKü wäre natürlich besser.. vllt irgendwann mal


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

@ Leopardgecko:
Wie _chris_ schon schreibt ist alles Definitionssache. Klar kühlen die Kompaktkühlungen mit Wasser (deshalb sind wir ja auch immernoch in diesem Unterforum, auch wenn ich dafür war ein neues zu eröffnen ), aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung ist ist die Kompakt- und Wartungsfreiheit und damit wär m.M.n. der perfekte Name "wasserbetriebene, wartungsfreie Kompaktkühlung" oder kürzer: Kompaktkühlung. 

@ KillerCroc:
Auch hier stimme ich _chris_ zu. Hättest du gleich eine Wakü gekauft hättest du sofort die gewünschte Leistung erhalten und nicht mehr Geld investiert. Wenn du dich nicht auskennst kannst du den Guide lesen. Wenn du willst kannst du eine Kaufberatung aufmachen. (Ich will hier aber niemand überreden.)

@ Incredible Alk:
Die Bezeichnungen 240er, 360er, 280er,... sind bei Waküs schon lang gebräuchlich (näheres steht im Guide) und nicht mit den übergroßen Lüftern zu verwechseln (die afaik jünger sind als die Radibezeichnungen). Die Leistung eines 200er Radis (diesmal wirklich für 180er bis 230er Lüfter) ist fast so stark wie ein 360er (hat aber einen kleineren Regelbereich).


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

> Die Lüfter sind übrigens 120 Millimeter groß, der Dualradi ist somit ein 240er


Das heist nur das es kein 280er Radi ist.



> das ist ziemlich irreführend, da 2x 120mm (= ~226 cm^2) Lüfter weder den  gleichen Luftdurchsatz noch die gleiche Fläche oder Lautstärke haben  wie ein einzelner 240er (= ~452 cm^2). So kann man die nicht vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kommst du auf  452cm² bei einem 240er Radi ? 

Gleiche Fläche wie ein einzelner 240er? 
240er = 12*24=288cm²


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> @ Incredible Alk:
> Die Bezeichnungen 240er, 360er, 280er,... sind bei Waküs schon lang gebräuchlich (näheres steht im Guide) und nicht mit den übergroßen Lüftern zu verwechseln (die afaik jünger sind als die Radibezeichnungen). Die Leistung eines 200er Radis (diesmal wirklich für 180er bis 230er Lüfter) ist fast so stark wie ein 360er (hat aber einen kleineren Regelbereich).


 
Achso damit war nur der Radi gemeint^^
Dann ist alles ok. Ich war etwas Lüfterverwirrt 

Haben die Dinger eigentlich ne ordentliche Lüftersteuerung oder muss man die noch selbst zulegen? Ich meine 2600Upm ist ja Staubsaugerlautstärke - für ne 3/4 Wakü doch an sich untragbar...


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

@ Uter

Naja direkt Geld verschwendet habe ich nicht. Die 90€ für die H70. Ist doch fast nichts
Natürlich würde eine WaKü wunderbar in mein Case passen...
Ich eröffne einfach mal ein Thema, vllt lasse ich mich ja hinreißen


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn 90€ nichts für dich sind dann solltest du wirklich mal an eine Wakü denken. Bei einem SLI gespann bringt eine Wakü außerdem weitaus bessere Leisrung. Da hat man das Problem mit den zu nahe aneinaderliegenden Karten nicht. Du hast doch 2 570 oder? Ich bin grade mit meinem Handy on. Da kann ich das nicht lesen  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Die 90€ für die H70. Ist doch fast nichts


 
Von jemandem, der nen 980X besitzt hab ich nix anderes erwartet


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 90€ nichts für dich sind dann solltest du wirklich mal an eine Wakü denken. Bei einem SLI gespann bringt eine Wakü außerdem weitaus bessere Leisrung. Da hat man das Problem mit den zu nahe aneinaderliegenden Karten nicht. Du hast doch 2 570 oder?



Genau so ist es. SLI + Wakü ist einfach nur klasse. Flüsterleise, hohes OC Potenzial und trotzdem niedrige Temps. 

Außerdem ist jede vernünftig dimensionierte Wakü den Kompaktkühlern wie Corsair H80/H100 haushoch überlegen.


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Mai 2011)

Sieht interessant aus aber ich halte mich in nächster Zeit von Corsair fern. Die haben nicht mal ne deutsche Internetseite und keinen guten deutschen Support. Ist mal was defekt muss der Kram nach Holland -.-

Nachdem ich Erfahrungen mit der H70 gemacht habe würde ich jetzt doch eher zu einer selsbtgebauten WaKü greifen.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

In welchen Leistungsbereich ist diese Wakü rein technisch einzuordenen (um ein vielfaches Mehrleistung als die H70 ) ? ---> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Der Preiß ist meiner Meinung recht interessant , weil von 120 auf die 150 ist kein großer Unterschied mehr...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Könnte fast das doppelte sein, sicherlich 50% mehr.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haben die Dinger eigentlich ne ordentliche Lüftersteuerung oder muss man die noch selbst zulegen? Ich meine 2600Upm ist ja Staubsaugerlautstärke - für ne 3/4 Wakü doch an sich untragbar...


 
Die bisherigen hatten gar keine und waren auf Höchstleistung, nicht auf geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt. Mit langsamen Lüftern wurden sie von Luftkühlern geschlagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die bisherigen hatten gar keine und waren auf Höchstleistung, nicht auf geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt. Mit langsamen Lüftern wurden sie von Luftkühlern geschlagen.


 
Na toll... na dann lass ich das ma lieber


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die bisherigen hatten gar keine und waren auf Höchstleistung, nicht auf geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt. Mit langsamen Lüftern wurden sie von Luftkühlern geschlagen.



Das stimmt. Ich hatte vorher den H70. Mit den Originallüftern gute Kühlung, aber sehr laut, und mit anderen Lüftern zwar leise, aber auch mit schlechteter Kühlleistung.


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. SLI + Wakü ist einfach nur klasse. Flüsterleise, hohes OC Potenzial und trotzdem niedrige Temps.
> 
> Außerdem ist jede vernünftig dimensionierte Wakü den Kompaktkühlern wie Corsair H80/H100 haushoch überlegen.



In der Regel ist sie aber auch teurer. Ich nehme nicht an das die H100 so viel schlechter ist als eine Customwakü zu gleichem Preis. Allerdings ist eine Wakü natürlich erweiterbar und lohnt sich hinsichtlich dieses Aspekts mehr. Aber ohne Test ist dies nur Spekulation, aber ein 240er sollte auch bessere Temps bedeuten .



			
				razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> In welchen Leistungsbereich ist diese Wakü rein technisch einzuordenen (um ein vielfaches Mehrleistung als die H70 ) ? ---> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
> Der Preiß ist meiner Meinung recht interessant , weil von 120 auf die 150 ist kein großer Unterschied mehr...



Die Leistung ist auf jeden Fall besser, denn du hast einen 240 Radi gewählt, der eine größere Fläche hat wie eine H70. Aber die H70 kostet afaik 70€, deswegen ist der Unterschied eben doch relativ groß. Besser wäre es dann eine H100 damit zu vergleichen. Aber wie oben schon beschrieben ist eine Customwakü empfehlenswerter als eine Kompaktkühlung, aber bevor man über die H100 richtet ohne Test zu haben sollte man lieber abwarten.


----------



## X Broster (19. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, mit der H70 auf unhörbaren 5V bin ich höchst zufrieden, bessere Kühlleistung zwecks OC kommt mir aber immer ins Haus.^^ Sieht optisch leider nicht so schön aus wie die H70.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

@ _chris_

Ja ich lasse mich gerade beraten...
Wird vllt nicht ganz billig (Um die 600€ rum), aber mal schaun.. wird halt bissi gespart..
Klar ist es besser, gerade für SLI, aber ich habe mit den GPU's keine Temp Probleme (Unter 80°C), trotzdem kann es gerne leise und kühler werden ^^


----------



## Aîm (19. Mai 2011)

ich denk mal mit dem gehäuse brauch ich nichtmal über die h100 nachdenken =/
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - black


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

Aîm schrieb:


> ich denk mal mit dem gehäuse brauch ich nichtmal über die h100 nachdenken =/
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - black



Eine H100 passt da sicher nicht rein, aber eine H50/60/70/80/100 oder ein Modell von Antec oder CoolIt.
Die beste Methode wäre wohl ein externe Radiator. Aber dann musst du dir eine richtige Wakü zulegen . Wieder ein Vorteil einer richtigen Wakü . Du kannst auch den Radiator an dein Gehäuse schrauben, oben oder an die Gehäuseseitenwand.



KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ _chris_
> 
> Ja ich lasse mich gerade beraten...
> Wird vllt nicht ganz billig (Um die 600€ rum), aber mal schaun.. wird halt bissi gespart..
> Klar ist es besser, gerade für SLI, aber ich habe mit den GPU's keine Temp Probleme (Unter 80°C), trotzdem kann es gerne leise und kühler werden ^^



Leise und Kühler geht immer, und eine Wakü ist auch ein Augenschmaus, ich kanns nur empfehlen . Für 600€ bekommst du schon was anständiges, wenn auch die beiden GPU Kühlkörper ganz schön kosten .


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

@ _chris_

Vllt hast du mein Thema im Unterforum schon entdeckt... Wird sicherlich um die 650€ rum werden ^^

Das reizt mich einfach mal die CPU und die GPU's unter Wasser zu setzten  + allg. auch die Optik 

H100 erledigt, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, auch wenn sie ganz cool aussieht ^^


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

Naja sieht nicht so cool aus wie eine richtige Wakü . Ich such jetzt mal danach, hab noch wo anders meinen Senf dazugeben müssen .


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

Hab mal bissl auf der aquatunig webpage herumgestöbert - als man bekommt echt so um die 150 - 180 schon was (Kenn mich bei den KOMPONETEN NÜSSE aus) 
Bin überhaupt kein Wakü experte aber wenn man bereit ist 120 für ne h100 hinzublätter is es nicht mehr weit zu ner custom Lösung ....
Bin beim störbern auf "geschmak" gekommen, werd vll im sommer dann mir ne custom WAKÜ gönnen. Wenn man nur die CPU (1055t) kühln will reichen da 150- 180 aus um was P/L mäßiges günstiges zu bekommen ?


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Mai 2011)

Verdammt, grade erst die H60 eingebaut


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab mal bissl auf der aquatunig webpage herumgestöbert - als man bekommt echt so um die 150 - 180 schon was (Kenn mich bei den KOMPONETEN NÜSSE aus)
> Bin überhaupt kein Wakü experte aber wenn man bereit ist 120 für ne h100 hinzublätter is es nicht mehr weit zu ner custom Lösung ....
> Bin beim störbern auf "geschmak" gekommen, werd vll im sommer dann mir ne custom WAKÜ gönnen. Wenn man nur die CPU (1055t) kühln will reichen da 150- 180 aus um was P/L mäßiges günstiges zu bekommen ?


 
Hab hier mal eine Konfig für ich gemacht (grob), das ist jetzt schon ziemlich OT, wenn du ernsthaft eine Wakü willst, dann ertsell einen Thread im Wakü-Bereich.

Trotzdem hier mal der Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bc8666be80449399a9a63818467f1d5d

Sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Trotzdem sollte jdm. noch drüberschauen .


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier mal eine Konfig für ich gemacht (grob), das ist jetzt schon ziemlich OT, wenn du ernsthaft eine Wakü willst, dann ertsell einen Thread im Wakü-Bereich.
> 
> Trotzdem hier mal der Warenkorb:
> 
> ...



Es fehlen:
Korrosionsschutz,Y-Kabel und Pumpenentkopplung. Das faellt mir so auf den ersten Blick auf.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Hab hier mal eine Konfig für ich gemacht (grob),  das ist jetzt schon ziemlich OT, wenn du ernsthaft eine Wakü willst,  dann ertsell einen Thread im Wakü-Bereich.
> 
> Trotzdem hier mal der Warenkorb:
> 
> ...



Ohh - danke für zamstellen, werd ich mal abspeichern ^^  - Richtig spruchreif eh erst frühstens in nem Monat (Wenn wieder Geld da ist  )


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Es fehlen:
> Korrosionsschutz,Y-Kabel und Pumpenentkopplung. Das faellt mir so auf den ersten Blick auf.


 
Korrosionsschutz kann man im Baumakrt kaufen oder im KFZ-Handel, wo man auch das dest. Wasser herbekommt. Y-Kabel sind nicht nötig bei 2 Lüftern und afaik hat die Eheim Station Saugnäpfe unten am AGB, sodass dies als Entkopplung dient.


----------



## Mamuschkas (20. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich richtig auf den h100 und deren Test-berichte...
Kompakt und leicht einzubauen, genau mein geschmack 
Wenn die Test-berichte mich überzeugen kommt sie mir in mein Case - Eine custom Wakü kommt leider nicht in frage für mich, der Pc wird öfters rumgeschleppt als es eine richtige WaKü aushält 
Kommt mir aber nicht mit : Ist alles total sicher wenn du die WaKü richtig einbaust : ich möchte die haben!
Also ich freue mich über die kommende h80/h100 ... demnach zufolge muss ja dann auch die h90 irgentwann mal kommen, ob sie einen 240er Radiator besitzen wird..hmmm^^
Aber von den Bildern nach besitzen die h90 und h100 einen neue Pumpe, der Radiator sieht gleich aus aber ich stelle mir den h100 dank 240er Radiator doppelt so leistungs stark vor als die h70...

Freue mich


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2011)

Mamuschkas schrieb:


> Aber von den Bildern nach besitzen die h90 und h100 einen neue Pumpe, der Radiator sieht gleich aus aber ich stelle mir den h100 dank 240er Radiator doppelt so leistungs stark vor als die h70...



Doppelt so viel/doppelt so groß heißt eigentlich nie auch doppelt so gut. Nur als Beispiel: Wenn eine CPU mit dem H70 unter Volllast  70°C warm wird, dann würde des ja bedeuten, dass sie mit dem H100 nur noch 35°C warm wird, und so gut wird der H100 nicht sein


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Es fehlen:
> Korrosionsschutz,Y-Kabel und Pumpenentkopplung. Das faellt mir so auf den ersten Blick auf.


 Könnte man nicht gleich dest. Wasser benutzen ? Oder haben die keine gute Leitfähigkeit ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man nicht gleich dest. Wasser benutzen ? Oder haben die keine gute Leitfähigkeit ?



Du brauchst dest. Wasser + Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Mai 2011)

Den H100 bitte Testen und je nach Testurteil wird er gekauft


----------



## fuSi0n (20. Mai 2011)

Hmmm was soll sich an den Teilen bitte weiterentwickeln? Same shit, different name.


----------



## Clonemaster (20. Mai 2011)

fuSi0n schrieb:


> Hmmm was soll sich an den Teilen bitte weiterentwickeln? Same shit, different name.


 

Was wäre die Welt ohne Entwicklung?

Ich denke da gibt es sehr viel zum weiterentwickeln!


----------



## S!lent dob (20. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht gleich dest. Wasser benutzen ? Oder haben die keine gute Leitfähigkeit ?


 
Zum Glück hat dest. Wasser keine Leitfähigkeit! Das ist ja der Unterschied zu Leitungswasser 

Schätze du meinst die Wärmeleitfähigkeit  die ist bei beiden identisch.


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2011)

Dest. Wasser leitet Strom. Außerdem nimmt das Wasser im Kreislauf auch wieder Ionen auf.


----------



## _chris_ (20. Mai 2011)

Warum soll eine Wakü schlecht zu transportieren sein?




Ich betreibe meine wakü seit längerem ohne Korrosionsschutz. Ohne probleme


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

Leute: Das hier ist ein Newsthread. Längere Wakü-Kaufberatung bitte getrennt im entsprechenden Forum




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doppelt so viel/doppelt so groß heißt eigentlich nie auch doppelt so gut. Nur als Beispiel: Wenn eine CPU mit dem H70 unter Volllast  70°C warm wird, dann würde des ja bedeuten, dass sie mit dem H100 nur noch 35°C warm wird, und so gut wird der H100 nicht sein


 
Beachte den Unterschied zwischen absoluter Temperatur, Celsius-Temperatur und Temperaturdifferenz  (und zwischen CPU, IHS und Wassertemperatur)


----------



## Malkolm (20. Mai 2011)

Um das Beispiel aufzugreifen würde das bedeuten:

Raumtemperatur: 25°C
Wassertemperatur: 50°C
CPU-Temp: 70°C

Doppelt so großer Radi -> Halbes Delta T Wasser zu Zimmer:

Raumtemperatur: 25°C
Wassertemperatur: ~48°C
CPU-Temp: ~55-60°C


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beachte den Unterschied zwischen absoluter Temperatur, Celsius-Temperatur und Temperaturdifferenz  (und zwischen CPU, IHS und Wassertemperatur)





Malkolm schrieb:


> Um das Beispiel aufzugreifen würde das bedeuten:
> 
> Raumtemperatur: 25°C
> Wassertemperatur: 50°C
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung! Mit Physik stand ich schon immer auf Kriegsfuß Das war seinerzeit eine meiner größten Schnapsideen Physik in der Oberstufe zu wählen


----------



## Malkolm (22. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass ich ~38°C Wassertemp im zweiten Teil schreiben wollte. Blöde Wurstfinger


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

Tag alle zusammen.

Ich bin vor 5 Stunden mit dem EInbau der H100 fertig geworden.

Ich besitze einen I7 920 mit 3,6ghz.

Vorher lief in meinem System der Spitzenlüfter Noctua NH-D14 auf voller Lüfterdrehzahl. (1350 rpm)
Temps lagen bei 66 Grad nach 4 Stunden Prime.

Mit der H100 und 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent PWM und der niedrigsten Lüfterdrehzahl sprich ca 1500rpm habe ich temps nach 5 Stunden Prime von 54 Grad.

Getestet wurden beide Lüfter HEUTE, sprich selbe Zimmertemperatur.
An der Gehäuselüfteranzahl habe ich auch nichts geändert es wurde nru der Prozessorlüfter gewechselt wie erwähnt.

Mein Fazit: Die Corsair ist eine Leistungsstarke CPU only Lösung.
Die Mitgelieferten Lüfter sidn allerdings fürn Arsch da Sie auf der geringsten Stufe schon extremst laut sind.
Mit den erwähnten Noiseblockern 1a Kühlung.
Nicht nur die Kühlleistung ist top, sonder nauch die Optik, es sieht auf anhieb viel besser im Case aus (HAF 932).

Noch ein Wort zu der Pumpe!!!!
Beim Anlaufen habe ich die ersten 20 Sekunden extremstes Blubbern gehört, das legte sich dann sofort und jetzt höre ich rein gar nichts mehr von der Pumpe.


Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## XeonB (30. Juli 2011)

@shadie
Welche noiseblocker  genau hast du da, hast du sie an der Pumpe angeschlossen und auf welcher Stufe stehet deine Pumpe?
Danke. Will mir das Gleiche anschaffen.


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

Huhu,

danke für dein Interesse

Das sind diese Noiseblocker, 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

Die haben einen 4-Pin Anschluss und können somit von der Pumpe geregelt werden und die steht jetzt zur Zeit auf 1.
Die Ergebnisse der Temps haben mich echt umgehauen.

Dachte eigentlich der NH-D14 is schon das non plus Ultra wenn man von Waküs absieht aber dass die H100 noch mal mehr als 10Grad Kühler ist finde ich echt hammer hart.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. Juli 2011)

Kannst du mal deinen Vcore auf 1,35v anheben und dann mal Prime laufen lassen und berichten? Wäre sehr interessant für viele denke ich. 30 min costum Run würden vollkommen reichen.

Und wenn's geht bitte mit Raumtemperatur.


----------



## XeonB (30. Juli 2011)

Aber die Pumpe kann doch nur regeln wenn irgendwann mal corsair Link da ist. Dein lufter dreht doch jetzt fix und nicht von 500 bis 1400, oder?


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

So will ich den I7 eigentlich nicht strapazieren.

Momentan steht die Vcore auf 1,18 V und par zerquetschte und 3,6ghz.

Hab heute Abend leider keine Zeit mehr werds morgen mal für euch ausprobieren und mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.

wird die VCore nicht etwas gefährlich für den Prozzi?


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

das ist Quatsch.

An der Pumpe oben drauf ist ein Knopf da kannst du Drehzahlen einstellen und die exakte Drehzahl kannst du dann mit HW Monitor auslesen.
Glaube mit den Noiseblockern gehts 1300 1600 und 2000. Also drei Stufen wie bei der H80.
Kannst dir dazu ja mal ein Video auf Youtube ansehen, da gibts jetzt schon mehr als genug.

Corsair Link ist dann die Lüftersteuerung die du an die Pumpe anschließt, die kann dqann glaube ich automatisch regeln, sprich du musst nicht immer dein Case öffnen um die Drehzahl einzustellen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. Juli 2011)

1,35V sollte für eine Luftkühlung bei 24/7 das max. darstellen. Also für 30 min mit wakü kein Problem.


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

KK werds für euch morgen mal testen.

Falls meine Cam morgenwieder da ist werd ich euch mal ein kleines Video erstellen, wo Ihr mal das Teil zu sehen bekommt und zeig euch dann mal das mit der Steuerung der Lüfter.
Video von Prime werd ich auch mal machen als kleiner Beweis.


----------



## XeonB (30. Juli 2011)

Ändert sich was an der Förderleistung der Pumpe wenn du ein anderes Profil wählst?     Wenn eh nur an der Pumpe zu regeln
Ist, ist es dann sinnvoll die lufter über das mb zu betreiben?


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

Wegen Förderleistung wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich das testen soll denn die is imemr gleich leise 
Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich das herausfinde mach ichs.

Nöö würd die Lüfter über die Pumpe steuern, wenn du die auf Stufe 1 stellst ist die Kühlleistung ausreichend und die Lautstärke komplett runtergefahren.
Außerdem sind das PWM Lüfter und mein Rampage 2 Extreme hat leider nur einen Anschluss mit 4 Pin und dort wird ja die Pumpe angeschlossen.
Daher kann ichs nur über die Pumpe steuern


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Juli 2011)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat dest. Wasser keine Leitfähigkeit! Das ist ja der Unterschied zu Leitungswasser
> 
> Schätze du meinst die Wärmeleitfähigkeit  die ist bei beiden identisch.


 


Uter schrieb:


> Dest. Wasser leitet Strom. Außerdem nimmt das Wasser im Kreislauf auch wieder Ionen auf.


 was jetzt ? leitbar oder nicht leitbar ?


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2011)

Leitet glaube ich immer noch!!!

Google doch mal ein wenig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

Leitet, hat immer geleitet und wird auch immer leiten. Mal mehr, mal weniger - aber nie gar nicht. Aber es werden noch Jahrtausende ins Land gehen, bis das jeder kapiert hat, egal wie oft man es beantwortet und in FAQs schreibt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. Juli 2011)

Abgesehen davon das man Wasser in so nem Kreislauf nicht Ionenfrei halten kann... Spätestens bei Kontakt mit der Oberfläche des Boards und der Luft hast wieder Ionen drin


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

Vorm Destwasser braucht man ne so große Angst haben, da würd ich Überspannung und Statische elektrizität eher als Gefahr werten 
Edit: Letzteres kann man heute bedingt nur Schutzschaltung auch schon als vermeidbar betrachten


----------



## Malkolm (31. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Vorm Destwasser braucht man ne so große Angst haben, da würd ich Überspannung und Statische elektrizität eher als Gefahr werten
> Edit: Letzteres kann man heute bedingt nur Schutzschaltung auch schon als vermeidbar betrachten



??? Nochmal auf Deutsch, bitte.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ??? Nochmal auf Deutsch, bitte.



Sollte Destilierteswassser austreten dann muss nicht immer die Hw Schaden nehmen. Wenn man diese trocknet sollts wieder funktionieren. Schlimm wirds erst wenn zb Destiliertes Wasser dirket auf leitende Kontakte kommt ist ein Kurzschluss möglich.
Bezüglich der Überspannung: Tritt eher in ländlichen Umgebungen auf weil dort gern ein Blitz in ne klassische Freileitung einschlagt und dann beginnt der "DOMINOEFFEKR". Auch überspannungssteckerleisten sind bei Blitzen die sich in Mikrosekunde fortpflanzen chanzen los. Erst ein Trenntrafo bringt sicherheit 
Die Statische elektrizität sollte jeder kennen aber zb. MSI hat mittlerweile wie oben erwähnt eh schon Schutzschaltungen. Aber Mosfets sind da leider noch immer sehr sensiebel


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Passt die H80/ H100 ins Haf X?

Kannst du mir mal ne optimale Zeichnung als Pic schicken?

Btw, wie und wo platzier ich die Lüfter?


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Passt die H80/ H100 ins Haf X?
> 
> Kannst du mir mal ne optimale Zeichnung als Pic schicken?
> 
> Btw, wie und wo platzier ich die Lüfter?


 
Neh H80 is ein 120er der würde hinten statt des 140er kommen. Die H100 würde oben unter dem Deckel fixiert werden. Im Deckel ist ja standart ein 200mm der ja nützlich sein kann 
Schau dir im sysprofiel meine Bilder an dann siehts was ich mein.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Und die Schlauchlänge bei den Beiden passt?

Also beim H80 geht der 120er nach hinten zu dem Lüfter

Bei H100 gehn beide Lüfter in den Deckel?

Du hasdt die H100?

Ich kann auf dein Prof leider nicht zugreifen. Sehe daher die Bilder nicht. Kannst Du sie hir hochladen?
Ich wollt morgen kaufen gehen?


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

Also bei der H80 hinten den Lüfter ausbauen einen der H80 einbauen dann der Radi der H80 dann der 2. Lüfter. bei der H100 kommt unter den Deckel der Radi udn darunter dann die 2 Lüfter.

Die Schlauchlänge passt, ich habe das HAF932 und da ist noch ausreichend Länge vorhanden.

Werde morgen mal Bilderm achen wenn du möchtest


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ja das wär lieb.

Könntest Du die hier einstellen?

Ich verschieb den Kauf dann auf Dienstag.

Vielen Dank


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

Warte ich mach eben kurz ein par Fotos scheinst jan och wach zu sein dann kannste Sie morgen bestellen, würde dir aber die H100 empfehlen kostet bei Mindfactory nur 82 Euro.

Moment.


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

Sooo sind nicht die besten aber will schlafen gehen.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Danke

Gn8

Ich penn jezt auch

Hallo 

Hab mir jetzt die H80 bestellt

Kommt am Mittwoch an


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. August 2011)

Testest du die Tage noch? Wollt nämlich dann ggf. bestellen.


----------



## shadie (2. August 2011)

Ja klaro mach ich heute abend.
30 mins Prime hatteste gesagt ach ich les einfach später noch mal.

Mach dir dann einen Test fertig, wird so gegen 8 gepostet.

Kann ich gleich schauen, ob Sie 4ghz kühlen kann 

Soll ich dir ein video machen oder reichen dir die Daten und ein screen?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. August 2011)

Je mehr, desto besser. Aber ein screen reicht auch plus Raumtemperatur.


----------



## shadie (2. August 2011)

Sooo eben mit dem Test fertig geworden.

Ich habe einfach mal so ca 30 Minuten Prime Custom laufen lassen, sollte vor erst reichen will mich gleich mal an die 4ghz ran wagen udn das braucht noch ein bischen Zeit 

Also hier die Ergebnisse.

Zimmertemperatur 26,5 Grad

V Core 1,35 I7 920 3,6 ghz
Ich habe Noiseblocker drinnen die nicht wie die Corsair Lüfter mit 2500 sondern "nur" 2100 laufen, obs mit den Corsair noch besser geworden wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen auf jeden fall wärs lauter geworden 

Was sagt Ihr so zu den Temps?

Mit meinem Noctua NH-D14 hätte ich hier ganz locker 78 Grad gehabt, der lief bei 1,22 Volt schon bei 68 Grad.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. August 2011)

Ist schon ein sehr gutes Ergebniss. Werde mir das Ding auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Dank dir für den Test.


----------



## shadie (2. August 2011)

Find ich auch ja


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Die Woche nicht mehr.

Hol am We meinen Pc ab.

Vill test ich dann am Sonntag


----------



## shadie (2. August 2011)

Nix für ungut aber glaub das mit dem Test war an mich gerichtet und schau mal oben da is der Testauch schon


----------



## böhser onkel (3. August 2011)

Aso ok

Jap habs jetzt gesehn


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. August 2011)

Du hattest die Lüfter aber auf Vollgas oder? Wärst du vielleicht bereit, nochmal einen Test mit einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1200-1300Upm zu machen. Denn ich besitze die Enermax Cluster, welche maximal mit 1200Upm laufen.


----------



## böhser onkel (3. August 2011)

Ist bei der H80 Wärmeleitpaste dabei?


----------



## shadie (3. August 2011)

Ich mach nachher mal eine Stunde Prime mit 1,25V und 4 ghz, will mal gucken ob das klappt und will mich da mal ran tasten.

Den Test lass ich dann so gegen 9 mal laufen post ich eventuell gegen halb 10.
Aber nicht wundern, HW Monitor wird dir trotzdem 2200 anzeigen, das ist iergendwie nicht übertragbar von der H100

Und ja es ist ein Wärmeleitpad drauf


----------



## böhser onkel (3. August 2011)

Das ist gut, weil ich hab keine paste mehr.

Nur vorm Einbau hab ich jetzt angst


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde wäre der Vergleich von der H70 zur H100. Temp Unterschied, weil lautstärkemäßig dürften die sich ja nix nehmen.

Ich bin jetzt happy mit meiner Custom Wakü. Hat mir glatt 23c niedriger als die h70 gebracht.


----------



## böhser onkel (3. August 2011)

23C ist gut.

Ich hoff das klappt bei mir mit der H80


----------



## razzor1984 (3. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde wäre der Vergleich von der H70 zur H100. Temp Unterschied, weil lautstärkemäßig dürften die sich ja nix nehmen.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt happy mit meiner Custom Wakü. Hat mir glatt 23c niedriger als die h70 gebracht.


 
nice - nehm an einblasend oder is der Radi extern ?


----------



## shadie (3. August 2011)

Denke schon, dass die H100 Leistungsmäßig über der H70 liegt da die Radifläche ja schon doppelt so groß ist 

und wie gesagt, bei mir wars so, dass ich mit meinem Noctua NH-D14 bei selber Raumtemp ca 15 grad Unterschied zur H100 hatte.
Und der NH D14 istschon ein guter Kühler der zwar etwas unter der H70 liegt, was an der Lüfterdrezhal von nur 1350 rpm liegt, mit gleichen Lüftern wäre er sicher genau so stark wie die H70.

Aber hast Recht ein Vergleich zwischen H100 und H70 wäre interessant, werd mir aber keine H70 kaufen bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit der H100.

Mal ne blöde Frage, ich hab hier noch 4 LED Lüfter von Cooler Master.
Was haltet Ihr von so einer Konstruktion?
HAF 932 Wall Of fans Build Complete - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> nice - nehm an einblasend oder is der Radi extern ?


 extern auf deckel und einblasend um die mosfets und die nb noch ein bisschen zu kühlen, die kommen als nächstes unter wasser ^^




shadie schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass die H100 Leistungsmäßig über der H70 liegt da die Radifläche ja schon doppelt so groß ist
> 
> und wie gesagt, bei mir wars so, dass ich mit meinem Noctua NH-D14 bei selber Raumtemp ca 15 grad Unterschied zur H100 hatte.
> Und der NH D14 istschon ein guter Kühler der zwar etwas unter der H70 liegt, was an der Lüfterdrezhal von nur 1350 rpm liegt, mit gleichen Lüftern wäre er sicher genau so stark wie die H70.
> ...


 
is mir schon klar das die davor ist. das sie nur 15c besser als der noctua is, is eher entäuschend.
der noctuha wäre nicht viel besser mit schnelleren lüftern (max 2-3°c) weil der kühler auf langsam drehende lüfter ausgelegt ist, die H70 auf schnelle.

die konstruktion sieht ganz nett aus, aber ob sinvoll oder nicht?
Bei nem Mesch Gehäuse vielleicht, dann tät ich sie aber eher vor die Hdd´s und zwischen die Frontblende Klemmen.
Für Normale Gehäuse eher sinnlos.


----------



## Clastron (4. August 2011)

Bin mir auch am Überlegen die h100 zukaufen für mein System. Ist sie zu empfehlen??? Würdest du sie noch mal kaufen?.

Mfg.


----------



## Clastron (4. August 2011)

Ist die h100 besser in der kühlung als die h70???


----------



## shadie (4. August 2011)

Kann ich ohne Bedenken empfehlen.
Find das Teil richtig klasse und vor allem mit Noiseblocker Lüftern ist Sie richtig leise kühlt aber extrem gut.

ALso die H100 wird denke ich schon vor der H70 ligen wäre auch schwachsinn wenn nicht.


*die konstruktion sieht ganz nett aus, aber ob sinvoll oder nicht?
Bei nem Mesch Gehäuse vielleicht, dann tät ich sie aber eher vor die Hdd´s und zwischen die Frontblende Klemmen.
Für Normale Gehäuse eher sinnlos. *

Da ich ein HAF 932 besitze was nur aus Mesch besteht denke ich ists sinnvoll.
Da die Lüfter auch Luft direkt zwischen Graka und Speicherbänke blasen find ichs sinnvoll, werde es aber mal testen und mal schauen was der test sagt.

Frontblende ist unmöglich bei meinem Gehäuse, da kein Platz da ist außerdem schon ein 23cm Lüfter drinnen!


----------



## Clastron (4. August 2011)

Ok vielen dank  dan werde ich doch mal das schöne gerät in bestellung geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

Ich erinnere auch in diesem Newsthread noch einmal daran, dass er zur Diskussion über die News dienen soll und nicht als Doppelthread zum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## XeonB (4. August 2011)

@shadie
Sorry wenn ich nochmal frage, welche nb hast du angeschlossen?

Edit: hab's gefunden!!


----------



## Spike125 (5. August 2011)

Hab mir einen H100 bestellt, da kommen dann 2 oder 4 SilenX Ixtrema Pro drauf.
Genaueres kann ich nächsten Monat sagen


----------

